# How to Inject: Best video



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2009)

Cheesy as hell, but damn worth it. Since it is my first cycle and I have almost everything ready, I wanted to know how to do this right without an abscess or some weird mishap. Doesnt eliminate the nervousness but it makes it easier.

YouTube - Intramuscular Injection

This might be the most useful post I ever put up.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2009)

jchappj  brought up to my attention and do I concur with him when he says that if you jab the needle in like that you're gonna end up breaking it off inside yourself or hitting a nerve, jerking, *then* breaking off the needle. If you sqeeze the plunger that fast (which will be very painful) you'll probably end up with that abscess you were talking about. So here is his advice, and even though it seems simple enough, it's worth repeating over and over:
 1) WASH HANDS THOROUGHLY, you don't need gloves
 2) prepare pin
3) find and clean site (alcohol). unless someone is doing it for you I don't recommend using glutes, it's too hard plus you need a 1.5" needle. Use quads and delts and rotate site each injection
4) remove air from pin, it's ok if a little oil runs out. insert pin at 90 to skin slowly, a little at a time. The initial skin break is the one that pinches. Try not to shake or sweat too much, because you will.
 5) aspirate, if no blood continue. blood? remove, replace needle, and start over.
 6) inject slowly. you'll get a feel for that. don't crank the plunger like that stupid video
 7) remove pin slowly slowly
 8) massage site with alcohol prep pad and cover with a band-aid


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2009)

I should also mention that I put up this video because I was more concerned with the site and aftermath of what to do.


----------



## Marat (Jul 18, 2009)

For those that don't have a spouse or buddy to pin them, do you then just inject it in the thigh every time? It seems like it would be tough to hit the other locations on your own


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm thinking the same, but apparently there are a lot of nerves and veins to hit there. Unfortunately, I cant see my veins much because I am a fatass.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2009)

Guys,

You did your research, which is commendable....  But you are reading too much into it.

I did a couple of cycles with test prop, which requires EOD injections.  I am long out of that game, but for TRT I do weekly 150mg injections of test cyp.  I have done hundreds of injections...

If you are doing once a week injections, rotate right thigh, left thigh, right delt, left delt. Honestly, you can get by with just rotating the thighs.  Once you get used to injecting, the delts are a piece of cake.  If you are doing EOD injections, rotate quads, delts, and glutes (and yes you can inject yourself in the ass, but it is tricky).

Bottom line is... injecting is simple.  Just make sure to get 22 or better yet 25 gauge pins.  You will barely feel it going in.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2009)

I got 23g. I am hoping it is as simple as you say it is. I'm also dying to see what kind of gains I retain.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not a fan of delt injections. Anything more than 1.5 cc always caused a minor lump that was noticeable. What I was shooting determined where I pinned. Anything above 2cc always went into the glutes. 

Glutes are by far the best if you have any discomfort the days following the injection. 

Any short esthers should be pinned in the glutes first to see how much pain you have. I shot prop into my delt once and wasn't able to lift my arm for 3 days.

Also, I always pin myself. Glutes aren't really that hard. Just stand in front of a mirror and follow all other protocols.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I got 23g. I am hoping it is as simple as you say it is. I'm also dying to see what kind of gains I retain.


That was a typo on my part. I meant to say 23g...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 22, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I'm not a fan of delt injections. Anything more than 1.5 cc always caused a minor lump that was noticeable. What I was shooting determined where I pinned. Anything above 2cc always went into the glutes.


Interesting.  Never had any problem with delts, and that included test prop. Sore, yes but not that bad.  That was back in the Southern Labs days, which made some excellent UG stuff.

I do agree about the glutes, definitely the most painless afterwards.  If you are sore after a glute injection, then you know you have high BA shit.  But right now these guys are just nervous do an injection at all, much less trying to do a glute inject which is tricky on your own.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2009)

cant wait to break the fucking cherry soon


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 22, 2009)

JD Southern was the goods....loved their stuff...sucks how things have got so bad after GW put MLB in the spotlight...maybe Obama will back off athletes and steroids all together. He doesn't cross me as a leader that is concerned with the petty things in life. He is more interested in tackling shit that needs attention, and not just something to stir up some noise in the media.


----------



## Mags (Jul 26, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I concur with him when he says that if you jab the needle in like that you're gonna end up breaking it off inside yourself or hitting a nerve, jerking, *then* breaking off the needle.



Hell yeah, the delt shot looks like the dude's taken a hit from a tranquiliser dart!


----------

